# Inside measuring tool??



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys I was wondering if anyone has seen a measuring tool for measuring inside distances? For example, I was hanging a couple door slabs today in an older croaked house. I used my tape to measure several points on the inside of the jamb, but because the trim had no egress I had to bend the tape inside.It would have been nice and more accurate to have a tool to measure inside to inside. Anyone have any tips, tricks, or tool recomendations?



Thanks, Dave


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

dkillianjr said:


> Hey guys I was wondering if anyone has seen a measuring tool for measuring inside distances? For example, I was hanging a couple door slabs today in an older croaked house. I used my tape to measure several points on the inside of the jamb, but because the trim had no egress I had to bend the tape inside.It would have been nice and more accurate to have a tool to measure inside to inside. Anyone have any tips, tricks, or tool recomendations?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Dave


Check out the Disto brand


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> Check out the Disto brand


Oh I did, they sure are nice. Its either between the bosch, stabila or disto. This money is burning a hole in my pocket:laughing: 


But I was thinking something more for smaller distances maybe some old trick or an expandable ruler or something?




Dave


----------



## parkway2328 (Jul 4, 2006)

folding wood rule with extension should help


----------



## CJ Handyman (Mar 21, 2007)

Use what is called a story stick. Two pieces of wood each slightly shorter than the opening. Put them side by side and spread them to the width of the opening, clamp them together and then measure the resulting length.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

just put tape inside, measure plus the case.
stanley 12' is 2" case and 25' is 3"


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Absolutely accurate....
Butt tape to one end make a mark
at 2'. (arbitrarily)
Turn the tape around, butt the tape,
measure to the mark.
Add 2'.
Viola!
Alternate...
Make a mark(1',2'...whatever)
on a piece of 1X1, butt it to
one end, butt the tape to the 
other end, measure and add (1',2',whatever).
Also works with a folding rule
as long as the opening is 
less than 12'.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I thought that's what God made the folding wood rule for?


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

I always measure from one point outwards to an even inch as close as I can get, then make a mark, then reverse the tape and measure the remaining side and add to the first. Never been wrong yet.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

CJ Handyman said:


> Use what is called a story stick. Two pieces of wood each slightly shorter than the opening. Put them side by side and spread them to the width of the opening, clamp them together and then measure the resulting length.


We also have done this too when we do remodeling. Instaed of measuring every stud with 2 men, just use 2 pieces of wood, place on bottom plate, butt to top plate, clamp, mark stud, cut, install. Simplest one man operation ever invented!


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Measuring from one side and making a mark, then measuring from the other side and adding the first measurement works fine, - - if there's someplace to make a mark. But sometimes you need to measure in an 'open' space. One quick and accurate way that hasn't been mentioned is to keep a few 'set' spacer boards handy. If you held, say, a (exact-sized) 10" 1 X 2 against one side of the opening and then pulled your tape to it, - - you'd get a straight read instead of having to curl your tape. Then you would just add the 10" to whatever your exact reading was.

It's probably most convenient to use a 10" if you're reading in inches, - - or a 12" if you're reading in feet.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

CJ Handyman said:


> Use what is called a story stick. Two pieces of wood each slightly shorter than the opening. Put them side by side and spread them to the width of the opening, clamp them together and then measure the resulting length.


I have used a slightly different version of this, (it also helps to find low spots on the floor, when installing cabinets.)

Example, 32" wide door opening, get 2 pieces of wood 24" long +/-, lay them out on the ground so they overlap, and create a 32" long total length, I then put a arbitrary line across both pieces of wood, then transpose hash marks on both sides of one line at 1/8, 1/4, 3/8, etc.

Take the two pieces of wood, extend them out to the jamb, and add or subtract from 32" based on how the hash marks line up.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

neolitic said:


> Absolutely accurate....
> Alternate...
> Make a mark(1',2'...whatever)
> on a piece of 1X1, butt it to
> ...





Tom R said:


> Measuring from one side and making a mark, then measuring from the other side and adding the first measurement works fine, - - if there's someplace to make a mark. But sometimes you need to measure in an 'open' space. One quick and accurate way that hasn't been mentioned is to keep a few 'set' spacer boards handy. If you held, say, a (exact-sized) 10" 1 X 2 against one side of the opening and then pulled your tape to it, - - you'd get a straight read instead of having to curl your tape. Then you would just add the 10" to whatever your exact reading was.
> 
> It's probably most convenient to use a 10" if you're reading in inches, - - or a 12" if you're reading in feet.


"Two people divided by a common language."

*Happy Easter!*​


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

neolitic said:


> "Two people divided by a common language."
> 
> *Happy Easter!*​



:laughing: Sorry about that, - - take it as a compliment, though, - - I tend to skip over your posts sometimes 'cuz I already know you know what you're talking about . . . :thumbsup:

Happy EASTER!!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Tom R said:


> :laughing: Sorry about that, - - take it as a compliment, though, - - I tend to skip over your posts sometimes 'cuz I already know you know what you're talking about . . . :thumbsup:
> Happy EASTER!!


You usually explain it better
anyway. :laughing:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I use this. It's made from a dedicated parts kit at Lee Valley. Comes in real handy for inside measurements and diagonals.


----------



## skylands (Dec 10, 2005)

_"I thought that's what God made the folding wood rule for?"_

......that and scratching my back......


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys, for the tips. Robbie, that thing looks pretty neat, I'm gonna check that out. Its funny, after hearing you guys responses I think oh ya I have done that before, I swear my memory is being erased daily :laughing: I will have to dust the cobwebs off of my wood rule:laughing:



Dave


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

dkillianjr said:


> Thanks guys, for the tips. Robbie, that thing looks pretty neat, I'm gonna check that out. Its funny, after hearing you guys responses I think oh ya I have done that before, I swear my memory is being erased daily :laughing: I will have to dust the cobwebs off of my wood rule:laughing:
> Dave


My short-term memory
has taken the form of
a spiral pocket notebook! :sad::laughing:


----------



## ewils91 (Dec 31, 2006)

I use a Lufkin folding rule with the slide extension, just don't forget to add the slide measurement like I did once, ur twice. :whistling But seriously I like it and use it alot, cost only about $18.00.

Eddy


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

neolitic said:


> My short-term memory
> has taken the form of
> a spiral pocket notebook! :sad::laughing:


Yup me too :laughing: I picked up one of those zipper binders and carry it with me everywhere I go. 

I will have to pick up the wood rule with a slide, mine dosen't have or wait maybe it does I can't remember:laughing:



Dave


----------

